# TRANSPORT/SHORT TERM FOSTER: Amarillo, TX



## osprey (Sep 27, 2007)

I am not affiliated with this rescue, just posting in case anyone here can help them out with a couple of Reno bunnies:
I'm working on a transport of three rabbits from IL to
NM for this weekend. Two of the rabbits are Reno
rabbits and some socialization issues, so we're trying
to find a rabbit-savvy person to take them in. Would
you know anyone in Amarillo who could board the
rabbits for up to a week? 

Tracy Lewis

Solomon's Island Rabbit Refuge, Inc.
"A port in the storm for bunnies without homes."
[email protected]


----------



## myLoki (Sep 27, 2007)

Man! Even though I live in Texas, Amarillo is still an entire day away. I wish I could help. :grumpy:



t.


----------

